# My DIY Router Table



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

Needed a router table, didn't want to go out and just buy one when as a woodworker, build it. So spend time on You Tube and make a plan.
The stool I previously made had compound angles to add strength and stability to the base I would use 5 degree angles here. 
2X4's used for the legs, trimmed to 3" X 1 3/8". Cross members are spruce 1X3, glued and screwed. Top of the stand is 20 X 28
Router table top is 24 x 32. 3/4" plywood and a 1/8" marker hardboard. It works, but I may look to using something different if I make another table.
I investigated a number of inserts, ended with a Blackjack phenolic insert. I positioned the insert more to the rear of the table top, to give more workspace, a miter slot and a continuous hinge to enable access to the router below instead of having to take the insert out of the table for depth adjustments.
I made a fence from MDF 3/4" base and fixed fence, full width of the table, 32", 6" deep and 4" high. I used 1/2" MDF for a sliding fence. Using 5/16" threaded rod, wing nuts and inserts. Placed a vacuum port on the rear, checked it out and it sure draws a vacuum when in use.
Because I have a fast-joint precision joinery system, I haven't secured the fence to the table (for now).

I've used it and am very pleased with the result.

Ken


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice job, Ken. Simple and straight forward.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done , simple and nice, the way it should be, and it works ,that is what's important,gets the job done. Well thought out,too. I like the fence too. Great job.

Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree nice clean table, well done


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a very simple, very functional table you built there Ken. I like it. The only thing I would suggest is that you don't need to lock down the insert plate. It's easier to just lift the plate and router out when you need to change bits or make major adjustments. Gravity will hold the plate down. Most of the time you also have the fence sitting over it and you are pushing down on your workpiece so there is no chance of the plate lifting up during a routing operation. 

I have a Lee Valley steel top and the router attaches directly to the top so I have to hinge the top like you have to make changes. On my home made one my plate lifts out and it is the easier of the two to work with because of that.

I think that when other new members ask about making their own router table I'll link them to this one. Everything you need is there on this build.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A basic, simple, practical table that will do just about everything needed for table routing. I'm from the school that thinks practicality beats bells and whistles every time. Well done!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the simple approach......great job..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Ken . I'm really liking the fence to as I want to do the same . Thanks for showing us your setup


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

With the top tilted up the router plate can slip out of the pocket if not held in.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I love seeing home made projects like this, it show how you don't need to make something huge or super technical to get a good result.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice Ken.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice and didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

KISS. Good job.


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

the insert isn't locked down, reason for the hinge to for ease of bit adjustment...the top is limited to 40 deg to prevent the insert from popping out...for bit change-out the insert is easily removed.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ken*
_....didn't want to go out and just buy one when as a woodworker..._

Much more satisfaction,when we do it!!! congrats Ken!
Sid


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Roy Drake said:


> KISS. Good job.


Ok earlier I was a little concerned when I seen your post till I found out it's an acronym . Got lots to learn lol


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

HEY! I haven't even kissed my wife for the last 10 years!!


----------



## Garfman (Feb 22, 2013)

That's a functional idea and a great foundation. I will borrow many elements. Thank you. I was told by my spousal unit that a router table is now my top priority.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nicely done Ken!! Although I agree with Charles about the insert, I love the hinged top. If like me you don't have a dedicated router for the table this would be a terrific addition. Just might steal it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

I glad the fence is portable and not fixed as it has been off more than on. The adjustable front face and vacuum port work as they should.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, you may want to build a VacGuard for when you are not using your fence on the table. The discussion thread is here: http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...ing-building-vacuum-bit-guard.html#post257071


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job, Ken...if the table wobbles at all, some corner braces would help to minimize that...

Love your simplistic approach...and the split fence looks very functional...


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Mike that would work great


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

The construction is solid, no wobbles...just completed making my a small cabinet, used the table extensively


----------



## ken.dowswell (May 22, 2015)

I can use it either way...take the router out for bit change or lift the top to make height adjustments


----------

